
Building a reliable, fault tolerant and scalable encoding engine with Amazon SWF - vikiinc
https://blog.viki.com/media-engine-a-reliable-fault-tolerant-and-scalable-encoding-engine-at-viki-e810eb7d1730
======
svadv1
nice read

